# Tach needle moves "choppy"



## AbeTheMoose (Jun 20, 2014)

I've noticed that my tach needle isn't completely smooth, when accelerating/decelerating slowly. Not sure if this is normal with the 5-speed, but figured I would ask on here. Doesn't effect the performance or anything, just something that was bothering me. Any suggestions?


----------

